# Reporting people fishing in green zones



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So I'm sick to death of seeing people fishing in the green zones and getting away with it. I don't want a debate on the merit - or lack thereof - of green zones. I just don't think it fair that a small minority get to fish in a protected area that has little fishing pressure and little boat traffic.

So I've rung Fishwatch only to be told that Green Zones are not the responsibility of Fisheries. Yeah, illegal fishing is not the major concern for Fisheries. *facepalm*

So I check http://goo.gl/qibDD which says to call 13 QGOV "to report illegal activities in the marine park". They have no idea and put me through to the Department of Environment & Heritage which of course isn't staffed on the weekend anyway.

I also quizzed the 13 QGOV operator on calling the DERM hotline only to be old that Marine Parks are not their responsibility so they won't be able to help.

So I'm not further along knowing who to report this to!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

spork said:


> Crimewatch?


Tell 'em that the offenders are diving for abalone. ;-)

Oops.
Sorry for double post.
Not having a conversation with myself, I meant to edit the above post, not quote it.
duhhh :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Maybe tell them that there are some drug running boat people illegally fishing in the green zone and you heard a gun shot.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> Maybe tell them that there are some drug running boat people illegally fishing in the green zone and you heard a gun shot.


Now that might work! 

Cheers andybear


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess the only way to enforce the greenzones is allow them as military live round training venues and use them as such. If nothing else it will create a good berley trail down current out of the park. 
I have gotten over the whole getting annoyed with ppl fishing inside the greenzone, if the govt will not police the zones why get upset by it? It is obviously not a priority to protect the areas.

I saw some survey results of Tripcony Bight GZ several yrs ago and the fish stock levels in there were above the average of the passage but not dramatically, the crustacean life was nearly double though.

I still think they should rotate greenzones every year so each spot on the coast gets a reprieve for a year every 4 yrs or so.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If you can't beat them join them.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> Maybe tell them that there are some drug running boat people illegally fishing in the green zone and you heard a gun shot.


Kerry is spot on. Guns will get them moving. Or pedophiles.

Trevor


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ring the police and tell them someone has been shot and there is shooting is still in progress and then throw your phone overboard and go into hiding.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> You need to call the Fishwatch hotline. 1800 017 116 . http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_12658.htm


Thanks Scott, thats the one  . Thought the gun was over the top.

Trevor


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > You need to call the Fishwatch hotline. 1800 017 116 . http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_12658.htm
> ...


I've called that number before to report netting but by the time anyone could respond the activity was all over. That's the nature of crime but I guess.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> You need to call the Fishwatch hotline. 1800 017 116 . http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_12658.htm


Nah, as I said, I called Fishwatch. Fisheries don't want to know about Green Zone violations. It's the domain of Marine Parks.

I'm in Melbourne for a week but I am going to following this up and find the new hotline. I think the issue is with the change of Government, the old departments don't exist but there are still Marine Parks Officers out there so they must be "owned" by some department and thus there must be a way to contact them to report people doing the wrong thing.

That's not to say I don't support the live ammunition, training ground idea


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Call Tony Abbott and report a boatload of illegals arriving en masse from a brown nation.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

HiRAEdd said:


> I think the issue is with the change of Government, the old departments don't exist but there are still Marine Parks Officers out there so they must be "owned" by some department and thus there must be a way to contact them to report people doing the wrong thing.


The name of the department shouldn't be important. The operational side of things continues regardless of elections, changes in premier and machinery of government shuffles. The only thing that does change is the wording on letterheads. This will be the 3rd or 4th I've gone through in 3 years. Nothing really changes for us except for financial delegations and who we report to up the line.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

police actually have the authority to issue fines and charge under fisheries act in NSW don't see why it would be different in QLD, couple of my cop mates take great pleasure in issuing fines for illegal fishing (they are keen spear fisho's) 
problem would be getting a cop with enough time to be bothered and then for marine parks you would need to get the water police.

Cheers Dave


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A photo or video would be excellent evidence, or would this be likely to place you at risk of getting hurt. Not prejudging, but I am reminded minutes ago of a parlimentarian claiming illegal activities were a set-up.

No thief likes being caught.

Trevor


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

BrettoQLD said:


> The name of the department shouldn't be important. The operational side of things continues regardless of elections, changes in premier and machinery of government shuffles. The only thing that does change is the wording on letterheads. This will be the 3rd or 4th I've gone through in 3 years. Nothing really changes for us except for financial delegations and who we report to up the line.


Probably is the case most of the time. I won't go into details but know of a case first hand where documents were returned to us (by DERM) to be re-addressed to be sent back to the people in the office across the hall because there had been a re-shuffle and the people in this office didn't speak to the people in that office so they wouldn't just walk the documents across and plonk them on the other person's desk.....that might be an exception but.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

A couple of years ago I was on Moreton Island and was unaware there were green zones on the island. I was spotted throwing a lure in Mirrapool while we stopped for lunch. The park rangers came over to us and made us aware of the zones and said they would talk to their supervisor, but was pretty sure I would be sent a $500 fine. The fine was never issued thankfully.

Maybe it is parks and wildlife you need to speak to?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYluxfkAACHfgAAQQYfRUACinAA/7/+wMADGoRU/0pqbTRpimEwNRoxNppDGjRoBkyGjEaaBpgNT0gT1GjTSAeoAGgJSBDfETHhiPnK8NVfuHqdFCbzlp2BSBTROhtYoPdkUio6eGrjhzlm8uEOzD+w1BM0gyGUt2L16qhfNewyKYKoHEiToSybb84SwDTKh9oL3YvAW6cWdHGmBL7ZtYoIIJIzouXZWuNiGvcTWSSVwDXExUhTo6ii2U6tE27dHVoIeYxQUKwTGKBMkP4vDkfmyosClpCvvWFYNsdXWEcSuYm0XL/F3JFOFCQiW7F+Q


----------

